# Stronghold 3 sehr viel anders als C&C 3?



## Tim1974 (21. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

mir ist klar, daß C&C3 und Stronghold 3 völlig unterschiedliche Spiele sind, jedoch sind beides doch Echtzeit-Strategiespiele, oder?
C&C3 macht mir nach vielen Jahren immer noch großen Spaß, aber ich hätte gerne ein neues Spiel, was noch mehr strategische Elemente beinhaltet und wo es weniger auf pure Schnelligkeit ankommt, ist Stronghold 3 da vielleicht etwas für mich?

Ich mag es an den Spielen am meisten sich in Ruhe eine möglichst gut durchdachte Basis (oder Burg) aufzubauen, die Armee sinnvoll zusammenzustellen und gezielte Angriffe aus zu führen oder Angriffe abzuwehren, was ich aber meist nicht so mag ist, wenn ich extrem gehetzt werde. C&C3 ist mir da manchmal zu hektisch, wenn da paar Klicks nicht sitzen oder man irgendwo paar Sekunden nachdenkt bevor man eine Entscheidung fällt, ist das Spiel schlimmstenfalls schon fast verloren, außerdem hätte ich gerne noch mehr Bauoptionen und individuelle Anpassungsmöglichkeiten, gibt es sowas bei Stronghold 3 oder neuer?

Allerdings dürfte das Spiel auch nicht zu anspruchsvoll sein, was die Hardware betrifft, es müßte gut auf einem AMD A10-7800 mit 2x 4 GB DDR3-1600 unter Windows 10 64 Bit laufen.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2018)

Teste es doch einfach. Alternative wäre noch Age of Empires 2.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Juni 2018)

Ich muß direkt mal schauen, aber AOE hatte ich mal, weiß nur gerade nicht welchen Teil, glaub aber den ersten oder zweiten, gibts das nicht aber schon seit vielen Jahren Teil 3?


----------



## michelthemaster (21. Juni 2018)

Hey Tim,

wenn du mit Stronghold liebäugelst, empfehle ich dir den Klassiker "Stronghold Crusader (von ~ 2003) und nichts von den neueren Teilen, welche durch die Bank leider enttäuschend sind.

Bei Age of Empires sind alle 3 Teile empfehlenswert, AOE3 ist etwas einsteigerfreundlicher und hat ein motivierendes Konzept mit levelnder Heimatstadt. Für AOE1 und AOE2 gibt es jeweils Remakes in Steam bzw. dem Windows-Store.

Übrigens auch immer eine Empfehlung wert und (nur Multiplayer) mittlerweile kostenlos: Starcraft 2!

Grüße

Micha


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

danke für die Tips. 

Ich dachte halt Stronghold 3 Gold sieht grafisch am besten aus... aber das macht es halt noch nicht zum besten Teil.
Die Frage ist, ob eher AOE3 oder der beste Stronghold-Teil das bessere Spiel für mich sind?
Mir ist die Atmosphere im Spiel schon sehr wichtig, darum liebe ich ja auch C&C3 immer noch so sehr, alleine schon durch den Soundtrak kommt da viel von zustande.

Star Craft 2 wäre auch eine Option, aber die komikartige Grafik sagt mir nicht so zu, außerdem möchte ich keinen Account mit Realnamen und vielleicht sogar noch Anschrift und umfangreichen, knebelnden AGBs einrichten bzw. zustimmen müssen, das sorgte bei mir dafür, daß ich gestern die Installation beim Lesen der AGBs wieder abgebrochen habe , da es ja die kostenfreie Version war, war das nicht so schlimm.

Jetzt mal eine naive Frage von mir zum Thema Steam, kann ich darüber auch Spiele online kaufen und prepaid bezahlen mit Steam-Guthaben-Karten?

Würden die genannten Spiele alle flüssig mit hohen Grafikeinstellungen in FullHD auf meinem AMD A10-7800 mit 2x 4 GB RAM laufen?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## dressler18 (22. Juni 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine naive Frage von mir zum Thema Steam, kann ich darüber auch Spiele online kaufen und prepaid bezahlen mit Steam-Guthaben-Karten?



Ja. 

Hey! AoE2 inkl. aller Addons ist auf Steam gerade stark heruntergesetzt  -76% also über 30 € weniger! Falls du das testen möchtest schlag gleich  zu.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Juni 2018)

Na erstmal müßte ich dann so eine Steam-Karte irgendwo kaufen und genug Guthaben drauf haben.
Ist das bezahlen damit denn einfach, oder muß man zusätzlich zum eigentlichen Steam-Konto noch ein extra Konto fürs online-Bezahlen anlegen und da Name und Adresse oder so eintragen?

Warum denn AoE2 wenn es schon lange auch AoE3 gibt?


----------



## DARPA (23. Juni 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Na erstmal müßte ich dann so eine Steam-Karte irgendwo kaufen


Ja, das Leben ist schon hart


Tim1974 schrieb:


> und genug Guthaben drauf haben.


Aber das bestimmst du doch damit, welche bzw. wieviele Code Karten du kaufst 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist das bezahlen damit denn einfach, oder muß man zusätzlich zum eigentlichen Steam-Konto noch ein extra Konto fürs online-Bezahlen anlegen und da Name und Adresse oder so eintragen?


Ich hab ne ganz verrückte Idee: Informiere dich doch einfach mal. Oder noch wilder: Probier einfach mal was aus.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (23. Juni 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Warum denn AoE2 wenn es schon lange auch AoE3 gibt?



Weil AoE2 das weitaus bessere Spiel ist.

Zu Stronghold 3: Schreckliches Spiel. Finger weg. Dann lieber den ersten Teil oder Crusader.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juni 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Weil AoE2 das weitaus bessere Spiel ist.



Computer sagt nein.
Age of Empires 3 war nicht wesentlich schlechter als Teil 2, es war eben von den Mechaniken her anders als seine Vorgänger, durch die Decks, was aber mehr Diversität und Möglichkeiten für unterschiedliche Strategien brachte, und einige andere Dinge.
Ich hab es jedenfalls damals sehr gerne gespielt, schon alleine weil die einzelnen Nationen sich wesentlich unterschiedlicher gespielt haben als noch bei AoE 2, nur die Kartengröße war vieleicht etwas zu klein geraten in Teil 3.

Übrigens, so beschissen Microsoft auch in vielen Dingen gerne mal ist, aber AoE 3 kann man glaube immer noch über die offiziellen Server von Microsoft online spielen, obwohl das Spiel inzwischen 13 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (23. Juni 2018)

Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass AoE3 schlecht ist. Ich habe es auch lange und gerne gespielt, aber ich würde den zweiten Teil jederzeit dem dritten vorziehen.


----------



## Petersilientroll (23. Juni 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine naive Frage von mir zum Thema Steam, kann ich darüber auch Spiele online kaufen und prepaid bezahlen mit Steam-Guthaben-Karten?


Ich persönlich finde die Bezahloption via PayPal am bequemsten. Ansonsten gibt es in fast jedem Discount- bzw. Supermarkt Guthabenkarten.
Bei einem geplanten Kauf bei Steam möglichst bis zum 4. Juli zuschlagen; solange läuft noch der Summer Sale.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juni 2018)

Welche Vorteile hat das online kaufen und bezahlen denn gegenüber dem Kaufen bei Saturn oder Mediamarkt?
Zumindest würde ich bei letzteren eine Disk bekommen, und ob ich nun in den einen Laden gehe um mir eine Steam-Guthabenkarte zu kaufen oder in den anderen Laden um das komplette Spiel als Box zu kaufen, ist doch beides in etwa der gleiche Aufwand.

PayPal mache ich nicht, muß man dafür nicht online seine Kontonummer und persönliche Daten angeben?


----------



## Venom89 (24. Juni 2018)

Nein musst du nicht. Die geben dir das Geld auf Vertrauensbasis. 

Einfach einmal selber nachlesen. Ist gar nicht so schwer.
Bargeldloses Bezahlen - Online Shopping | PayPal DE


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juni 2018)

Nur wozu der ganze Aufwand, wenn es die Games auch im Regal des Elektronikmarktes gibt?
Ich hab immer lieber eine Box mit CDs/DVDs und einer kurzen Anleitung, wie es früher eben üblich war, also nur einen Download zu kaufen, auch wenn ich gestehen muß, Steam allgemein schon recht angenehm zu finden, vorallem wenn man den PC wechselt und so bequem die Spiele wieder installieren kann, ohne lästiges CD wechseln und erstmal suchen...


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nur wozu der ganze Aufwand, wenn es die Games auch im Regal des Elektronikmarktes gibt?
> Ich hab immer lieber eine Box mit CDs/DVDs und einer kurzen Anleitung, wie es früher eben üblich war, also nur einen Download zu kaufen, auch wenn ich gestehen muß, Steam allgemein schon recht angenehm zu finden, vorallem wenn man den PC wechselt und so bequem die Spiele wieder installieren kann, ohne lästiges CD wechseln und erstmal suchen...



Welcher Aufwand? Der des bezahlens?
Wenn es für dich schon zuviel Aufwand ist dir auf deinen Steamaccount per Paypal, Lastschrift, Paysafecard, Steam-Guthabenkarte Geld zu überweisen würde mich ja mal interessieren wie du es schaffst Dinge per Onlineüberweisung von deiner Bank zu überweisen, dürfte in etwa der gleiche Aufwand sein. 

Zudem ist es ist doch unzweifelhaft wesentlich bequemer sein Spiel online zu kaufen als erstmal zum nächsten Markt gehen / fahren zu müssen, um sich ein Spiel zu kaufen.
Außerdem, wie du selbst schon festgestellt hast ist es halt, eine halbwegs brauchbare Internetverbindung natürlich immer vorrausgesetzt, bequemer als mit Datenträgern hantieren zu müssen, außerdem spart man durch die Sales und Keystores gegenüber dem lokalen Händler meist auch noch deutlich im Kaufpreis und / oder bekommt es auch deutlich früher zu deutlich reduzierten Preisen als bei lokalen Händlern.
Dann könnte man natürlich auch noch die wesentlich größere Auswahl an Spielen anführen, die man kaufen kann, und die bei lokalen Händlern bedingt durch den Platz und Verfügbarkeit deutlich begrenzter ist.

Es gibt also so einige Gründe weshalb man das macht und sicher mag es auch noch denn einen oder anderen mehr als hier von mir aufgeführten geben, aber es sollten zumindest die wesentlichsten Punkte sein.

*edit*
Was man noch anmerken kann zum lokal kaufen, bis auf Sammlereditionen vieleicht, macht es heute meist auch gar keinen Sinn mehr ein Spiel lokal zu kaufen. Meistens ist das vollständige Spiel sowieso nicht mehr auf den Datenträgern, so das man sowieso das Spiel am Ende runterladen muss.
Die Datenträger und Hüllen nehmen also eigentlich nur noch Platz weg und setzen Staub an, denn man wegwischen muss, auch noch ein Grund warum man am Ende meist gleich zum direkten Download greifen kann.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juni 2018)

Gute Argumente, muß ich zugeben.

Meine Abneigung gegenüber dem online-Kauf hängt wohl damit zusammen, daß ich das noch nie gemacht habe.
Bisher hab ich maximal online oder per Telefon bestellt in eine Filiale liefern lassen und dann dort abgeholt und bar bezahlt, ich hab ja selbst auch keine Kreditkarte oder ähnliches, will ich auch gar nicht haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gute Argumente, muß ich zugeben.
> 
> Meine Abneigung gegenüber dem online-Kauf hängt wohl damit zusammen, daß ich das noch nie gemacht habe.
> Bisher hab ich maximal online oder per Telefon bestellt in eine Filiale liefern lassen und dann dort abgeholt und bar bezahlt, ich hab ja selbst auch keine Kreditkarte oder ähnliches, will ich auch gar nicht haben.



Du überweist doch garantiert auch deine Miete, deinen Strom, Telefon / Internet an deinen Provider, Versicherungen, usw. von deinem Konto, ggf. auch per Lastschrift, an Firmen wie Vattenfall, O2, Telekom, Aachen Müncher, ect. usw.
Sind doch auch in der Regel alles private Unternehmen und haben doch auch alle deine personenbezogenen Daten, bzw. Kontodaten.
Es ist schon richtig das man aufpassen sollte wo man seine Daten überall benutzt, aber man kann es auch übertreiben, schließlich geht es hier nicht um irgendwelche zwilichtigen Shopseiten aus China, sondern um halbwegs seriöse Unternehmen, die damit in der Regel nicht fahrlässiger umgehen dürften als oben genannte Beispiele, die ja auch schon im Besitz deiner Daten sind.


----------



## DARPA (24. Juni 2018)

Seit Jahren ist für die meisten Games eh ein Account bei Steam (oder Konsorten) notwendig, um es zocken zu können.
Man kommt also gar nicht drumherum, egal wie man kauft.

Interresant ist auch die Refund Funktion. So hat man immerhin die Möglichkeit des testens und kann notfalls ein Game zurück geben.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juni 2018)

Aber beim normalen Steam-Account brauche ich weder meinen Realnamen noch meine Adresse einzugeben, geschweige denn Bankdaten, also bin ich da relativ unbesorgt, anders aber wenn die meine Anschrift und Kontonummer kennen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (24. Juni 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber beim normalen Steam-Account brauche ich weder meinen Realnamen noch meine Adresse einzugeben, geschweige denn Bankdaten, also bin ich da relativ unbesorgt, anders aber wenn die meine Anschrift und Kontonummer kennen.



Was glaubst du denn, was passiert, wenn die deine Anschrift kennen? Kommt da ein SWAT-Team um dich zu entführen? Spätestens wenn du einen Steam-Controller oder einen Steam-Link bestellst, musst du auch bei Steam deine Adresse hinterlegen.
Und wenn du so auf Datenschutz aus bist, warum nutzt du dann nicht die Bezahlmethode PayDirekt, welche von den meisten Banken angeboten wird. Das wird mit deinem Girokonto verbunden. Bei einem Kauf werden dem Händler dann nur die Bestätigung, dass das Geld unterwegs ist gesendet, welches dann automatisch von deinem Konto abgebucht wirst. Deine Adresse wirst du dem Händler trotzdem geben müssen. Leider gibt es nicht viele Shops, die PayDirekt anbieten.

Bei Paypal musst du nicht einmal deine Kontodaten preisgeben. Du kannst ein PayPal Konto auch klassisch wie ein Prepaid-Konto aufladen und online einkaufen. Da reicht dein Name und eine Email-Adresse. Aus Gemütlichkeit kannst du denen ein Lastschriftmandat geben, so dass PayPal direkt von deinem Konto abbucht, aber das ist optional.

Also nachvollziehen kann ich deine Bedenken nicht.


----------



## Venom89 (24. Juni 2018)

Das PayPal Konto muss dann aber per Giropay aufgeladen werden. Dann haben sie ja wieder seine Daten.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (24. Juni 2018)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Das PayPal Konto muss dann aber per Giropay aufgeladen werden. Dann haben sie ja wieder seine Daten.



Man kann auch mit der klassischen Überweisung das Konto aufladen.


----------



## Venom89 (24. Juni 2018)

Dafür muss das Bankkonto aber verknüpft sein.
Aber ich denke mal, dass so etwas nicht in Frage kommt


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2018)

Am Ende sind seine Bedenken doch aber irgendwie leicht "lächerlich"...
Seine Adresse und seine Bankdaten kennen doch schon diverse private Unternehmen (ggf. Vermieter, Energieversorger, Provider, Versicherer, Krankenkasse, ggf. Unternehmen für das bezahlen mit EC-Karte / Bankkarte, ect.) die auch nicht wesentlich anders sind als Steam, bzw. eben Valve.
Valve macht mit den Daten auch nichts anderes als eben jene Unternehmen, da eine Paranoia wegen der Datensicherheit zu schieben mutet reichlich albern an.

Und wenn es ihm trotzdem so wichtig ist das Valve seine Daten nicht hat kann er sein Steamguthaben ja auch anonym per Paysafecard aufladen, die meisten Tankstellen, Supermärkte, Zeitungskioske, ect. verkaufen die in der Regel, muss man nicht mal in einen Elektronikmarkt, für eine spezielle Guthabenkarte für Steam, und hat eigentlich die Mehrheit der Leute in erreichbarer Nähe, bzw. im Tagesverlauf auf dem direkten Weg.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juni 2018)

Das ist halt so bei Dingen, die man bisher gemieden hat... wenn man es erstmal paar mal gemacht hat, ist die Besorgnis meist weg.
Irgendwann fange ich damit vielleicht mal an, aber solange es für mich auch bequemere Wege gibt, nutze ich halt erstmal diese, solange wie möglich und solange wie mir dadurch keine großen Nachteile entstehen.


----------



## TomThomer (21. Oktober 2018)

michelthemaster schrieb:


> Hey Tim,
> 
> wenn du mit Stronghold liebäugelst, empfehle ich dir den Klassiker "Stronghold Crusader (von ~ 2003) und nichts von den neueren Teilen, welche durch die Bank leider enttäuschend sind.
> 
> ...



Da kann ich mich leider nur voll und ganz anschließen. Seit der ersten Fassung von Stronghold Crusader gab meiner Meinung leider keinen würdigen Nachfolger mehr.

Ich habe aktuell meine Freude an AOE Definitive Edition gefunden. Ich war aber auch ein riesiger Fan von AOE und AOE The Rise of Rome.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gute Argumente, muß ich zugeben.
> 
> Meine Abneigung gegenüber dem online-Kauf hängt wohl damit zusammen, daß ich das noch nie gemacht habe.



Bist du eigentlich wirklich Baujahr '74?


----------



## Neotenous (21. Oktober 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir ist klar, daß C&C3 und Stronghold 3 völlig unterschiedliche Spiele sind, jedoch sind beides doch Echtzeit-Strategiespiele, oder?
> C&C3 macht mir nach vielen Jahren immer noch großen Spaß, aber ich hätte gerne ein neues Spiel, was noch mehr strategische Elemente beinhaltet und wo es weniger auf pure Schnelligkeit ankommt, ist Stronghold 3 da vielleicht etwas für mich?
> ...




Guck dir mal Stronghold Crusaider 2 an.


----------



## thrustno1 (19. März 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> außerdem möchte ich keinen Account mit Realnamen und vielleicht sogar noch Anschrift und umfangreichen, knebelnden AGBs einrichten bzw. zustimmen müssen, das sorgte bei mir dafür, daß ich gestern die Installation beim Lesen der AGBs wieder abgebrochen habe ,
> 
> Jetzt mal eine naive Frage von mir zum Thema Steam, kann ich darüber auch Spiele online kaufen und prepaid bezahlen mit Steam-Guthaben-Karten?



Musst du bei Steam auch, oder glaubst du das es Legal ist ein Steam Account mit Fantasie Daten zu machen ?



p.s  Ich würde dir dann noch Total Annihilation sowie Supreme Commander 1 + Addon Empfehlen !

(auf keinen fall Supreme Commander 2 kaufen !)


----------



## thrustno1 (19. März 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber beim normalen Steam-Account brauche ich weder meinen Realnamen noch meine Adresse einzugeben, geschweige denn Bankdaten, also bin ich da relativ unbesorgt, anders aber wenn die meine Anschrift und Kontonummer kennen.



ÖHm lol ? du gibst hier offen zu das dein kompletter Steam Account Illegal ist ? gz. 

Bitte aber dann kein Post hier aufmachen wenn Steam irgendwann dein account Sperrt, oder wenn du gehackt wirst diesen von Steam nicht mehr zurückbekommst weil du ja nicht nachweisen kannst das dieser dir ist.

Im bei Starcaft hat er noch die AGB'S gelesen....


----------



## Tim1974 (19. März 2019)

Soweit ich mich erinnere, wurde bei der Erstellung des Steam-Accounts nicht nach dem echten Namen gefragt, es reichte wohl ein Nutzername / Nickname und eine Emailadresse, wo also ist das Problem?
Ich finde das sind schon zu viele Angaben, im Zeitalter wo es dauernd Datenschutzpannen gibt, ich hab für jedes Spiel bezahlt und will es verdammt nochmal spielen können, ohne das mich der Hersteller auch noch nach persönlichen Daten fragt...


----------



## Nightslaver (19. März 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere, wurde bei der Erstellung des Steam-Accounts nicht nach dem echten Namen gefragt, es reichte wohl ein Nutzername / Nickname und eine Emailadresse, wo also ist das Problem?
> Ich finde das sind schon zu viele Angaben, im Zeitalter wo es dauernd Datenschutzpannen gibt, *ich hab für jedes Spiel bezahlt und will es verdammt nochmal spielen können, ohne das mich der Hersteller auch noch nach persönlichen Daten fragt.*..



Der Zug ist schon lange abgefahren.


----------



## thrustno1 (20. März 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere, wurde bei der Erstellung des Steam-Accounts nicht nach dem echten Namen gefragt, es reichte wohl ein Nutzername / Nickname und eine Emailadresse, wo also ist das Problem?
> Ich finde das sind schon zu viele Angaben, im Zeitalter wo es dauernd Datenschutzpannen gibt, ich hab für jedes Spiel bezahlt und will es verdammt nochmal spielen können, ohne das mich der Hersteller auch noch nach persönlichen Daten fragt...



ja ist erstens Falsch und zweitens Würde ich an deiner stellte Hoffen und Beten das dein Account nie gehackt wird, in dem fall kannst deine ganzen Spiele sowie den account abschreiben und von vorne anfangen.

Du kannst Steam nähmlich nicht nachweisen das du der Inhaber des Accounts bist ! die wollen z.b. eine Pass Kopie usw.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. März 2019)

Ich spiele ja eh kaum und habe keine wichtigen Savestände und die Spiele hab ich alle auf CD/DVD und kann sie notfalls problemlos neu installieren.


----------



## thrustno1 (20. März 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich spiele ja eh kaum und habe keine wichtigen Savestände und die Spiele hab ich alle auf CD/DVD und kann sie notfalls problemlos neu installieren.



Deine "Steam" spiele sind mit dem CD-key an deinen account gebunden ! die kannst du weder weiterverkaufen noch anderweitig nutzen, auch kannst du die nicht bei einem neuen account eintragen! 

wenn dein Account z.b. Heute gehackt wird, sind die spiele Praktisch weg, da du dem Steam Support nicht nachweisen kannst das der Account dir ist.

Das ginge nur wenn du deine Persönlichen daten hinterlegt hättest und deine Identität mit den Perso nachweisen kannst. 

d.h. deine Spiele wäre weg und du musst alles auf einem neuen Account neu kaufen. 

eigentlich Logisch oder ?


----------



## Tim1974 (20. März 2019)

Logisch find ich das nicht wirklich, ich könnte doch einfach einen neuen Account erstellen und die Spiele dort aktivieren, die ich von CD/DVD installieren kann.
Aber wenn das nicht geht, gehts halt nicht, ich würde eh keine Personalausweiskopie übers Internet verschicken.


----------



## Krolgosh (20. März 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Logisch find ich das nicht wirklich....



Spiele die bereits auf einem Account aktiviert sind, können natürlich nicht einfach nochmal auf einem neuen aktiviert werden. So würde das ganze System ad absurdum geführt werden. Wenn das nicht logisch ist weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## thrustno1 (20. März 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Logisch find ich das nicht wirklich, ich könnte doch einfach einen neuen Account erstellen und die Spiele dort aktivieren, die ich von CD/DVD installieren kann.
> Aber wenn das nicht geht, gehts halt nicht, ich würde eh keine Personalausweiskopie übers Internet verschicken.



Ich würde an einer stellte gleich mein Internet Anschluss kündigen, glaub mir ist besser für dich ! 

ps. google mal was Google an Daten über dich sammelt


----------



## Tim1974 (20. März 2019)

Aber meine Personalausweisnummer und Unterschrift, Foto, verifizierter realer Vor- und Nachnamen, Anschrift usw. muß nun wirklich nicht im Internet kursieren.
Google hat vielleicht meinen vollen realen Namen für das Google-Konto, aber weder Anschrift, noch Unterschrift usw., diese Daten können eigentlich nicht ins Internet kommen, wenn man sie nicht selbst irgendwo hochläd oder verschickt.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. März 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Google hat vielleicht meinen vollen realen Namen für das Google-Konto, aber weder Anschrift, noch Unterschrift usw.



Google braucht theoretisch nur beim Bürgeramt mit deinem Namen nach der Adresse fragen, dann haben sie auch deine vollständige Anschrift.


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2019)

Ich find es lustig, dass Leute glauben, es gibt keine Informationen über sie im Internet.
Um das zu bewerkstelligen, muss man schon seit seiner Geburt komplett autark leben. 
Ansonsten werden von uns allen jeden Tag so viele Daten gesammelt, allein das Smartphone alleine reicht schon für ein komplettes Bewegungsprofil. 
Aber das hat alles nicht mehr mit dem Thema zu tun, so wie ungefähr 75% dieses threads oder jeder andere deiner threads.


----------



## EyRaptor (20. März 2019)

Also ich kann Stronghold, Stronghold Crusader und Empire Earth nur wärmstens empfehlen. 


Fühlt sich jetzt irgendwie nach offtopic an


----------



## thrustno1 (21. März 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber meine Personalausweisnummer und Unterschrift, Foto, verifizierter realer Vor- und Nachnamen, Anschrift usw. muß nun wirklich nicht im Internet kursieren.
> Google hat vielleicht meinen vollen realen Namen für das Google-Konto, aber weder Anschrift, noch Unterschrift usw., diese Daten können eigentlich nicht ins Internet kommen, wenn man sie nicht selbst irgendwo hochläd oder verschickt.



Google hat dein Realen Namen und ein Minütliches akkurates Bewegungsprofil bzw Surf / google Profil ! die wissen genau was du wann Suchst GZ . Keine Ahnung ob das weniger schlimm ist als wenn ich in Steam meine Richtigen Daten eingebe um im falle eines Hacks mein Account wiederzukommen.

aber ok muss jeder selbst wissen, ich weiß nur das du auf mich recht Planlos wenn nicht Ahnungslos wirkst..... daher eben der Tipp das Internet zu Kündigen, auch ja Handy auch abgeben.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (23. März 2019)

Also ich frage mich gerade, wo zum Teufel Steam den richtigen Namen von einem haben will bzw. danach verlangt.


----------



## RtZk (23. März 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Also ich frage mich gerade, wo zum Teufel Steam den richtigen Namen von einem haben will bzw. danach verlangt.



Überhaupt nicht. Sie haben die E-Mail Adresse und falls du den Authentifizierer nutzt, dann auch deine Handynummer, sonst könnten sie deinen Namen nur  über Zahlungsinformationen haben, lädst aber immer nur dein Guthaben mit so einer Karte aus einem Laden auf, dann haben sie definitiv keinen Namen oder eine Adresse.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (23. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht. Sie haben die E-Mail Adresse und falls du den Authentifizierer nutzt, dann auch deine Handynummer, sonst könnten sie deinen Namen nur  über Zahlungsinformationen haben, lädst aber immer nur dein Guthaben mit so einer Karte aus einem Laden auf, dann haben sie definitiv keinen Namen oder eine Adresse.



Dann frage ich mich, warum hier so ein Unsinn verbreitet wird.


----------



## Ion (24. März 2019)

Da die letzten 4 Seiten, einschließlich dieser, nur noch OT enthalten und der TE scheinbar kein Interesse mehr an einer Diskussion hat, die sich um das Thema dreht, ist hier jetzt dicht.
Kommt das noch mal vor, gibts Karten, auch für all die anderen die feucht fröhlich den OT am Leben halten.


----------

